# Help with connecting Denon AVR-3801 to AVR-2311CI for multi zone use 3801output zone



## kimisdad (Nov 26, 2012)

I am presently using a Denon AVR-2311CI for main output in Zone 1 in home theater room and wish to add a Zone 2 for the patio powered by a Denon 3801 to the speakers. I am confused as to where to connect the inputs (if there are any) from the 2311CI. Or do I have to use a strait amp only and not a receiver?

Thanks for any info or suggestions. Jack


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Zone 2 outputs from the 2311 will connect to a vacant input in the 3801. Keep in mind that the 2311’s Zone 2 output is analog (red/white RCA’s) and will only send analog signals. So if your source components are only connected with HDMI, or digital coax / optical, you’ll have to add the analog RCA cables in order to hear that source in the second zone.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## kimisdad (Nov 26, 2012)

Wayne, Thank you for your help. If I understand you correctly I cannot broadcast in stereo in zone two? If that is the only solution I will separate the two systems and use a Denon DVD changer for CD's and DVD music and use the 3801 internal ability for AM/FM Music in 5.1. That is all I want on the patio any way. I would like the convenience of playing on the main source for parties to match inside and out. If I am not comprehending please refresh my old mind. lol

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

kimisdad said:


> If I understand you correctly I cannot broadcast in stereo in zone two?


It would be pretty unusual for a receiver not to send a stereo signal to the second zone. It has two outputs labeled “L” and “R” after all...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## kimisdad (Nov 26, 2012)

Wayne, your not working with a mental giant when it comes to me lol. I am a very uneducated 75 year old trying to continue DIY stuff while still physically able. After a year I continue on working on finishing setting up AVR-2311CI. Time just keeps on keepin on. I wish to thank you so far as you see I have a long way to go lol. Tomorrow, if I can after Dr.'s appointments I will install banana plugs and hook it up. You already have gevin me the vision of completion. 

I am so very thankful, Jack aka "Kimisdad"


----------

